# New Jersey Members - Eating for digestion classes



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

6393. DIGEST WITH EASE*Food doesn't agree with you? Say good-bye to bloat, burps, cramps, gurgles, gas and discomfort after eating! Learn eating practices and foods that will really make a difference if you are suffering with gas, acid reflux, hiatal hernia, IBS, Chrohn's, Celiac, chronic diarrhea and/or constipation.Fee: $22 1 Tuesday - October 12Morris Hills Room 1N11 7:00-8:30 http://www.mhrd.k12.nj.us/adult_school/health.htm http://www.mhrd.k12.nj.us/adult_school/ahs/home.htm


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow looks like a great class but I live 2 hours from this school. Ahyhow thanks for sharing. Hopefully something like this will come closer to my area.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd rather spend my time than money anyday ! to get some relief from IBS. What's 6 hours out of your life for a possible improvement in your symptoms ... although I guess if there are no rest-stops and you are bad with D I guess it poses a challenge !I'm going to travel 3,154km to get proper laboratory testing (for bacterial overgrowth) as Melbourne is the only place in Australia that does it


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Just had a thought ... maybe if you could get a few people together maybe the instructor would be willing to come to you


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Tropigal Are you going to have testing by bioscreen?My daughter has just received results from bioscreen in Melbourne.We sent sample by courier.Interesting results,although I cant claim a cure yet! If you want any more info. just ask Gilly


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Tropigal,Thanks for your support I am to bad with the D to drive that far. Last night I was so sick with D. You have a very positive attitude and are extremely helpful to the is board. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey GillyI rang Analytical Reference Laboratories on Friday and I am so excited I can do the testing here and send it to them !!I just have to get a referral from a doctor or naturopath. So that has saved on changing flights and extra accommodation !So did it bring up something that might be causing her symptoms ? If it was yeast related then I have a book that might be useful - about how to starve the bacteria that causes candidiasis. I am ordering the new edition of this book (It might be allergies and it can be cured) so if you want the earlier edition let me know and I'll send it COD (book is free you can just pay for postage when it arrives).I'll let you know how I go with the testing.Private message me if you want my email address.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

greeenSorry to hear you're so ill. Wishing you good thoughts and hoping you get on top of the symptoms soon.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

tropigal will PM you re bioscreen during the week.Meanwhile look at bioscreen.com.au for very thorough bacterial teting not parasite though.gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

tropigal sent a PM to you


----------

